# Subject matter is Dubious But!



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2020)

Came across this, thought it was a brilliant bit of modelling for those who like this kind of thing


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

Rival system

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NNF0nAIHBP0


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jan 2020)

I'm old enough to remember the original, Triang Minic.






Could the mods move this to the Hobbies and Special Interests section?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I'm old enough to remember the original, Triang Minic.
> View attachment 498917
> 
> 
> Could the mods move this to the Hobbies and Special Interests section?


I remember that too, never had it, my friend Ian Andrew’s dad built him a railway layout with a minic car track, as a ten year old boy it was a thing of wonder to behold.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2020)

Incredible


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jan 2020)

Model railways have come a long way in the last five years. I have the Roco Z21 system where you operate your locos on your phone or tablet via an app over wi-fi. They even provide a facsimile of the drivers cab and the controls operate as they would by touch as on the prototype rather than using the default control screen. 
Locos are digital so no longer just picks up current from the track but a digital signal which operates the motor and other functions like momentum and sound features if your loco carries them.
Here's a run down of the system:


View: https://youtu.be/eOSfbwdzwy0


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I'm old enough to remember the original, Triang Minic.


So am I used to have one, had a Ford GT40, a Police car with flashing blue light, a little peg you could put at the back so they could reverse, also a 2 car transporter that I'm sure you could run a car up onto, but these are somewhat different


Cycleops said:


> Could the mods move this to the Hobbies and Special Interests section?


Why, start your own thread if you want it moving!


----------

